# Who pays more, Uber or Lyft?



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Uber vs. Lyft: Who Pays Drivers the Most Money


Uber vs. Lyft: Which car-riding service pays drivers more? We have the data and surveys to answer this question, along with analysis for potential drivers.




www.doughroller.net


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Very disappointing reviews from drivers. We are definitely underpaid and those under $5 rides are not worth our time at all.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The headline should be _Who's the tallest Midget?_


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Neither.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

I make significantly more driving Uber. The only way I turn on Lyft is for the destination filter.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm sure it is regional but there is simply no comparison in my region. Uber pays far more than Lyft. Like Ski-U-Uber, I mainly just use the destination filter on Lyft and take advantage of rare promos.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

This will depend greatly on where you live.

Pittsburgh, UBER every day. I actually have gotten so tired of Lyft giving no surges, terrible customer service, that I uninstalled the app.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Most people doing gig work don't understand that someone running 70 hours a week days in Miami, FL isn't someone running 70 hours a week days in Spartanburg, SC.. It's usually even day to night and tip to base comparisons...

Been that way with income claims since day one when it was just Uber and still applies even with food apps on Reddit, here, and everywhere else..

Silver Lining: It's fun watching people talking about being smart business people as they don't know they should be factoring net and tips and markets..


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

0x3imf3 said:


> Most people doing gig work don't understand that someone running 70 hours a week days in Miami, FL isn't someone running 70 hours a week days in Spartanburg, SC.. It's usually even day to night and tip to base comparisons...
> 
> Been that way with income claims since day one when it was just Uber and still applies even with food apps on Reddit, here, and everywhere else..
> 
> Silver Lining: It's fun watching people talking about being smart business people as they don't know they should be factoring net and tips and markets..


Talk about not being smart business people, look at the number of people driving SVU and Minivans. I drive a Prius and I take into account every detail of the business, a good example is my new Tires, I have noticed that my gas mileage as drop by 8.6% and it doesn't sound like a lot, but at current prices, every 100 miles is going to cost me about $1 extra, or over the life of the tires, that is $850.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DDW said:


> Uber vs. Lyft: Who Pays Drivers the Most Money
> 
> 
> Uber vs. Lyft: Which car-riding service pays drivers more? We have the data and surveys to answer this question, along with analysis for potential drivers.
> ...


This article is horribly out of date and inaccurate. With that said, the answer to the question is ... drum roll please ... it depends.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is it exactly that . . . who pays more? or more so, who do you earn more with?

I mean if it's really who pays more, let's bust out the rate cards


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Is it exactly that . . . who pays more? or more so, who do you earn more with?
> 
> I mean if it's really who pays more, let's bust out the rate cards



It has to be base to base in same market in same shifts else it's just useless data for people who's future is a turnover stat..


----------



## Eagle Wolf Sparrow (Jul 7, 2021)

Lyft base ride pays driver 0.6$ per Mile and 0.15$ per min. How is UBER base ride pays???


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I loose $1 on on every basic trip with lyft and more if it's a longer trip


----------



## Eagle Wolf Sparrow (Jul 7, 2021)

Alantc said:


> I loose $1 on on every basic trip with lyft and more if it's a longer trip


Same here, Lyft is getting ridiculous.
Base rate1$ + 0.6$ per mile + 0.15$ per min just a joke. ALSO no long distance pick up.
I was being nice to pick someone North "pick up distance 15.3 Miles 25 mins drive", I pick him up and passenger only go 1.5 mile LOL
5$ for nearly 50 mins drive and 17 miles.

I request Lyft a Long distance pick up fee and it pop AUTO message says "We Lyft no longer offer long distance pick up at this time"

I hate to cancel and not accept any ride as a 5Stars Lyft and 4.93 Uber driver.
But now I have to start doing it because it just completely waste of time and waste money if I do not.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

What looks prettier black pig with lipstick or pink pig with lipstick?


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

here in vegas uber is crushing lyft. my buddy drives for lyft and its an fing nightmare,makes uber look like shangra-la


----------



## LVcool (Dec 20, 2017)

I agree. Too many less than $5.00 rides on Lyft.

uber hates me but sends me rides that pay more.


----------



## LVcool (Dec 20, 2017)

Flawlessbox said:


> What looks prettier black pig with lipstick or pink pig with lipstick?


Pink pig with black lipstick.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

DDW said:


> Uber vs. Lyft: Who Pays Drivers the Most Money
> 
> 
> Uber vs. Lyft: Which car-riding service pays drivers more? We have the data and surveys to answer this question, along with analysis for potential drivers.
> ...


I make $3000 a week. Just X/Comfort. Uber.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

sopranored said:


> I make $3000 a week. Just X/Comfort. Uber.


Make sure you put some away for maintenance, repairs and new ride.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

sopranored said:


> I make $3000 a week. Just X/Comfort. Uber.


And here it is again! How many threads are you going to post this in?


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> And here it is again! How many threads are you going to post this in?





Ted Fink said:


> And here it is again! How many threads are you going to post this in?


Look at that that rookie company even forgot to change setting in their VPN to show the post is from USA. At least some body overseas is making easier money dangling carrots.

I am going to wait about couple of months and see how it goes. If Wuhan virus gets manageable. I might drive par time and take some of that pie for kicks and announces.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

DDW said:


> Uber vs. Lyft: Who Pays Drivers the Most Money
> 
> 
> Uber vs. Lyft: Which car-riding service pays drivers more? We have the data and surveys to answer this question, along with analysis for potential drivers.
> ...


Make far more with uber then lyft. Better and more consistent promotions


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

cman5555 said:


> Make far more with uber then lyft. Better and more consistent promotions


Hot damn where the hell are you at that Lyft pays that much in 15 hours? 15 hours here gets me about $400.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Seamus said:


> The headline should be _Who's the tallest Midget?_


As always Seamus, your ability to sum up the issue in a sarcastic mockery of the original question astounds me. . . .please continue. . .always entertaining.


----------



## sopranored (Aug 10, 2021)

Flawlessbox said:


> Make sure you put some away for maintenance, repairs and new ride.


*Uber*


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Nythain said:


> Hot damn where the hell are you at that Lyft pays that much in 15 hours? 15 hours here gets me about $400.


San Francisco, stumbled on some nice promotions this week)


----------



## Jason Russo (Aug 30, 2021)

lyft pays 78 cents a mile and 11 cents a minute/ uber 54 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute. Lyft pays way better.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

uber and not just for the money. lyft is far more abusive,if you can imagine that.


----------



## 0x3imf3 (Feb 9, 2019)

sopranored said:


> I make $3000 a week. Just X/Comfort. Uber.


FYI locking your profile doesn't keep people from seeing everything you've posted... Like this thread...


----------

